# Weightloss cycle with clenbuterol ??? T3 and Ketotifen.



## Grozny (Nov 18, 2010)

*Weightloss cycle plan with clenbuterol ??? T3 and Ketotifen.
*
For those who have a lot of weight to lose, or have been fighting the  weight for years with no reaction, there are some Clenbuterol stacks  that will push your body to the limit of its fat burning capabilities.

You will need: 

Clenbuterol Hydrochloride 40mcg Tablets, 
T3 80mcg Tablets 
Ketotifen 1mg Tablets.

For men you will need 200 x 40mcg Clenbuterol tabs. 100 x Cytomix Tablets and 100 x 1mg Ketotifen Tabs.

 For women you will need 100x 40mcg Clenbuterol tabs. 100 x Cytomix Tablets and 100 x 1mg Ketotifen Tabs. 

The Clenbuterol will raise your bodies temperature and heartrate,  therefore burning more calories per hour. Normally your body will not  get any effect from Clenbuterol after 3 weeks, but this is why we take  it with Ketotifen.

The Ketotifen will keep your Beta 2 receptors in good shape, meaning you  can use Clenbuterol for longer up to 6 weeks. (Clenbuterol can not  safely be used for longer than 3 weeks, without a 3 week break, unless  you are using Ketotifen daily from the second week).

The T3 will stimulate your thyroid increasing your metabolism.

*This is a 9 Week Cycle*

The Clenbuterol is taken every day, in the morning, from week 1 to week 6.
The Ketotifen is taken everyday, before bed, in weeks 2-6
The T3 Cytomel is taken everyday in weeks 1-3 & 7-9 (giving you 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off, 3 weeks on)

SPECIAL ATTENTION

needs to be paid to the start AND end of your 6 Weeks  of Clenbuterol, start with a small dose for the first 2 days, the a  slightly higher dose for another 2 days and then your max/recommended  dose for the remainder of the cycle. When you come to the end of the  cycle, reverse the process, taking slightly less for 2 days, then  slightly less for another 2 days and then stopping.

THE FIRST TIME YOU TAKE CLENBUTEROL: 

You must establish for yourself  what is the correct dosage. For a woman it will be between 40-100mcg,  for a man between 80-160mcg. You start on 20-40mcg for a couple of days,  then you raise to 40-80mcg for a couple more days.. at this point you  should ???feel??? the clenbuterol working, if your hands are shaking  slightly, don???t worry that should subside in a day, if it does not you  are taking slightly too much and you need to reduce your dose 20-40mcg.  So it???s the point where your taking just less than the amount that makes  your hands tremble that you want to find and this is your MAX dose. You  want to be taking enough Clenbuterol to be ???feeling it??? when your doing  your workout, but not so much that your hands are shaking and making  you feel uncomfortable.

EXTRA SPECIAL ATTENTION

needs to be paid to the start AND end of your 3  weeks usage of T3 Cytomel. You must also start on a low dose and  gradually work your way up, but it is far more important with T3 than  with Clenbuterol. 
For mixed  80mcg Tablets (60mcg of T3 mixed with 20mcg of T4)
Start on 1/2 a pill a day for the first 2 days, then 1 pill a day for 2  days, then 1 1/2 pills per day for the remainder of the 3 weeks, until  the end when you MUST reverse this process. 

Ketotifen take 2 tablets a day everyday before bed from week 2-6.
The thing to remember about Ketotifen is that is makes you drowsy and  you should not take it in the morning or before driving your car. 

Taking Ketotifen DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN DO T3 FOR LONGER THAN 3 WEEKS, YOU CAN NEVER DO T3 FOR LONGER THAN 3 WEEKS.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

you can take T3 for longer than 3 weeks


----------



## Grozny (Nov 18, 2010)

all depends of stats usually more than 3weeks of t3 will cause muscle loss as well, more than fat loss.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

Grozny said:


> all depends of stats usually more than 3weeks of t3 will cause muscle loss as well, more than fat loss.


 

ah yes . . true that. . . . I wouldnt take it without Gears


----------



## Grozny (Nov 18, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> ah yes . . true that. . . . I wouldnt take it without Gears



lol


----------



## WFC2010 (Nov 19, 2010)

great post.


----------



## realitybites (Dec 8, 2010)

I am about to purchase my first batch on clen (I say about as everytime I think I have found a supplier I find negative reports that stop me so welcome any good recommendations). I was on the V diet 18 months ago and made good losses, from 220 down to 156 over a six month period, Benching 280 at 156. I have let myself go a bit and ballooned to 224, five weeks later on a modified V diet I am at 201. I am down the gym 2 times a week at the moment, working to failure. I hope to get down to 170 over the next 3 months or so and was looking at clen as a means to an end, once at my desired weight I would just continue with good eating habits. Did use ephedrine on my first V diet but heard that clen would be a bit better (read many views, pro and con for both).
If anyone can advise a good place to buy I would be grateful
(I am in the UK and bought my Ephedrine from the states but cannot remeber where I got it from.
Thanking you for your time


----------



## underscore (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice write up. bookmarked.


----------



## mflocke (Aug 7, 2011)

*help*

I have been researching clenbuterol T3 and ketotifen and came across your post. You seem to know alot about the stuff. Do you have any recommendations on where to order it from?


----------



## nummerett (Aug 30, 2012)

Im bringing some life to this thread again. Great post by the way.

My question is: I currently have T3 Tertroxin 20mcg from Glaxo, not the 80mcg Cytomel.
How do I cycle on this?

All the best


----------



## Dannie (Aug 30, 2012)

Good post Grozny. 
T3 is very catabolic. However muscle wasting can be prevented by increasing protein intake to at least 2g / lb of body weight and administrating 500mg of test / week, but the more the better.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Weightloss cycle with clenbuterol &#226;€“ T3 and Ketotifen.*

Good post but you can def run t3 longer then 3 weeks as the others stated should be running it while on gear so no muscle wasting occurs.


----------

